# 12 days of Xmas Prize Reveal .......



## WHIZZER

Hi guys, this is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas giveaways! PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD ON SOCIAL MEDIA AND TELL EVERYONE HOW GREAT OUR SPONSORS AND DW IS ....

I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that 
the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have. *this is not the entry thread * 

*12 days of christmas*​(these rules are subject to change as necessary)​only one entry per *household* (do not comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw)

entry to the *main and bonus* draw for the competition is open to anyone who has a *150* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

Entry to the *bonus draw (only)* is open to anyone who has a *75* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

Postage will be only to a uk address - (outside uk will have to a discussion with the sponsor)

*We haven't made this compulsory this year but we have added this link for you if you would like to add a donation to Sebastian's Trust CHARITY DONATION LINK PLEASE DONATE  
This is a charity that provides respite holidays and vital support to Terminally and Seriously-ill children and their families.* ( Could be as little a £1) 


should you be lucky enough to win a prize *you must:*
*you must post a picture *on the forum and acknowledge the supplier as soon as your prize arrives - ( there will be a thread for this) and give a general description of the products.

You agree to post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.)
*nb* you may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

Prizes *must not* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they please offer to another dw member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*important*​due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you will face a ban from dw.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *will* get another present from dw a lifetime ban

(we do not want to see winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )

*do not enter on this thread this is just the prize list * 

you will be be able to enter on the entry thread - TO ENTER GO TO THIS THREAD TO ENTER

drum roll ..........

So.... Here they are:

*DAY1*
Haynes T-cut Kit, 
Haynes manual all about our flagship product T-Cut, .
tin of T-Cut
microfibre 
T-Cut air freshener.

PRO DETAILERS 
issue 8 magazine

Clobberizer
Ultimate Vehicle Deodoriser

Limited Edition AMMO Scangrip Pen ( signed by Larry )

sponsored by TETROSYL and PRO DETAILERS and CLOBBERIZER and AMMONYC www.tetrosyl.com and www.pro-detailers.co.uk
and www.clobberizer.com and www.ammonyc.com





































*Bonus Prize*

POWERMAXED VALETING KIT
1L Non-Acidic Wheel Cleaner 
1L Traffic Film Remover 
1L Shampoo & Ultra Wax 
500ml Ultra Finishing Polish 
100ml Glass Cleaner 
2x microfibre cloths 
1x microfibre polish

sponsored by POWERMAXED https://www.powermaxed.com/car-valeting-pack










--------------------------

*DAY 2*

CERAMICXCOATINGS DETAILING CERAMIC KIT
Clay bar
Water spot remover
Panel Prep
Ceramic for paint, trim and wheels
Costing for windscreen
Clothes and applicator pads

and

POLISHED BLISS KIT 
Soft99 range Kit 
4-X Tire Cleaner 
Fukupika Glass Gel
Fukupika Spray Advance (Strong Type)
Fusso Coat Wax - dark or light
Fusso Coat F7
King of Gloss - dark or light
Kiwami Extreme Gloss Wax - dark or light
Luxury Gloss
Mirror Shine Wax - dark or light
Neutral Shampoo (Creamy Type)
Silicone Off
Ultra Glaco
Water Block Wax - dark or light
Plus a PB Towel Bundle
(only one of each of the waxes either light or dark. The winners can pick either all light or all dark waxes)

sponsored by CERAMICXCOATINGS and POLISHED BLISS http://CERAMIC-X.COM/ and WWW.POLISHEDBLISS.CO.UK










*bonus prize*

LABOCOSMETICA BONUS KIT

1 pc VENERE, 1 pc CUPIDO, 1 pc PERFECTA

sponsored by LABOCOSMETICA WWW.labocosmetica.com










--------------------------

*DAY 3*

MT320 MEGUIARS POLISHER

AND 
BRITEMAX KIT 
Amethyst Quartz coating 50ml 
Virtue Ceramic Primer Polish 16oz
Remax Si02 Spray Sealant 24oz
Metal Twins 4oz (Easy Cut & Final Shine)
Iron Max 24oz
Grime Out 24oz
Clay Max clay bar 100g
Pure Max 16oz shampoo
Uber Max Drying Towel
Trim Max 4oz

sponsored by MONZA CAR CARE AND BRITEMAX www.monzacarcare.com https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk



















*bonus prize*

A1 SALES KIT
Bilt Hamber fallout remover kit

sponsored by A1DETAILING www.a1detailing.co.uk










-----------------------------

*DAY 4*

CERAMICXCOATINGS kit 
Nano X2 - Waterless wash and wax
Revive HD - wheels and engine bay
Revive INEX - interior and exterior cleaner
Revive TnT- Tyre and Trim Interior and exterior 
Revive Refresh - an advanced odour killer and air freshener

and 
ODK mystery Box

sponsored by CERAMICXCOATINGS AND ODK http://CERAMIC-X.COM/ and https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/










*bonus prize*

MITCHELL AND KING
Christmas Wax

sponsored by MITCHELL AND KING www.mitchellandking.com










-----------------------------------

*DAY 5 *

POLISHED BLISS KIT 
Soft99 range Kit 
4-X Tire Cleaner 
Fukupika Glass Gel
Fukupika Spray Advance (Strong Type)
Fusso Coat Wax - dark or light
Fusso Coat F7
King of Gloss - dark or light
Kiwami Extreme Gloss Wax - dark or light
Luxury Gloss
Mirror Shine Wax - dark or light
Neutral Shampoo (Creamy Type)
Silicone Off
Ultra Glaco
Water Block Wax - dark or light
Plus a PB Towel Bundle
(only one of each of the waxes either light or dark. The winners can pick either all light or all dark waxes)

sponsored by polished bliss WWW.POLISHEDBLISS.CO.UK










*bonus prize*

CLEAN AND SHINY KIT

and

SCANGRIP New MATCHPEN R.

sponsored by CLEANANDSHINY AND SCANGRIP WWW.CLEANANDSHINY.CO.UK www.scangrip.com


















------------------------------

*DAY 6*

LABOCOSMETICA PREMIUM KIT

1 pc VENERE, 1 pc CUPIDO, 1 pc PERFECTA 1 pc PRIMUS, 1 pc PURIFICA, 1 pc REVITA, 
1 pc P-RAY,

sponsored by LABCOSMETICA WWW.LABOCOSMETICA.COM










*bonus prize*
G3 PRO KIT
G3 Pro High Shine Shampoo
G3 Pro Multicleaner
G3 Pro Wheel Cleaner
G3 Pro Scratch Remover Liquid
G3 Pro Cut & Wax
G3 Pro Surface Sealant G3 Pro Glass CleanerG3 Pro Lambs Wool Wash Mitt
G3 Pro Super Soft Microfibre Fleece
G3 Pro Applicator Waffle Pads

sponsored by G3PRO( FARECLA) https://www.farecla.com/product_groups/g3-pro/










----------------------------------

*day 7*

GTECHNIQ Master Maintenance kit.
1x 500ml G6 Perfect Glass
1x 500ml I2 Tri Clean
1x 100ml M1 All Metal Polish
1x 100ml P1 Nano Composite Polish
1x 500ml Quick Detailer
2x SP2 GSpray Bottle
1x 250ml T1 Tyre and Trim
1x 500ml Gwash
1x 1l W4 Citrus Foam
1x 500ml W5 Citrus All Purpose Cleaner
1x W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover
1x 500ml W7 Tar and Glue Remover
1x 500ml W8 Bug Remover
10x MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth
1x WM2 Wash Mitt
2x MF4 Diamond Sandwich Microfibre Drying Towel
2x MF5 Glass Power Cloth
3x AP3 Dual Layered Soft Foam Applicator
1x Large Branded Kit Bag

sponsored by GTECHNIQ WWW.gtechniq.com/










*bonus prize*

Cambridge Concours 
Interior Kit

and Polished Bliss Towel bundle

sponsored by CAMBRIDGE CONCOURS and POLISHED BLISS WWW.cambridgeconcours.com WWW.POLISHEDBLISS.CO.UK


















------------------------------------

*DAY 8*

DODO JUICE SURPRISE KIT

AND 
NASIOL 
Auto detailing kit with brand-new product GlasShield Wipe-On

sponsored by DODO JUICE and NASIOL WWW.dodojuice.net and www.nasiol.com



















*bonus prize*

led lenser Police Tac Torch
AND 
Polished Bliss Towel Bundle 
AND
VALET PRO 
Wheel kit 
500ml Dragons breath 
500ml Max shine tyre gel 
1x BRU19
1x AP5

sponsored by led lenser and POLISHED BLISS and VALET PRO www.ledlenser.com WWW.POLISHEDBLISS.CO.UK



























------------------------------------

*DAY 9 *

VALET PRO KIT

500ml Dragons breath 
500ml bug remover 
500ml advanced Poseidon 
500ml glass cleaner 
250ml mad wax 
1x BRU3 
1x MF14 
1x AP5

And
CARBON COLLECTIVE POLISHER - HEX-15 Dual Action 15mm Throw Polisher
http://carboncollective.com/product/hex-15-dual-action-polisher/

sponsored by VALET PRO AND CARBON COLLECTIVE WWW.valetpro.eu www.CarbonCollective.com



















*bonus prize*

Cambridge Concours 
Interior Kit 
and
Polish Bliss towel Bundle

sponsored by CAMBRIDGE CONCOURS and POLISHED BLISS WWW.cambridgeconcours.com and WWW.POLISHEDBLISS.CO.UK


















--------------------------------------

*DAY 10*
BEAR CAR KIT
5L Glacier Snowfoam
1L Eradicate Iron Remover
1L Vortex Wheel Cleaner
1L Immaculate Shampoo

And 
ELITE CAR CARE 
Kranzle Foam Lance + 5 litres of Snowfoam

sponsored by BEARCARCARE AND ELITE CAR CARE WWW.bearcarcare.co.uk www.elitecarcare.co.uk



















*bonus prize*

CLOBBERIZER
Ultimate Vehicle Deodoriser

and 
SAXON BRANDS High Quality Leather Kit

And
Ultraclean Shampoo

sponsored by CLOBBERIZER AND SAXONBRANDS AND ULTRACLEAN www.clobberizer.com/ www.saxon-brands.com www.ultraclean.uk.com




























-----------------------------------------

*DAY 11 *
Detailedonline MASTER CAR KIT
1 LITRE ELITE BOTTLE RANGE
lava Snow foam
Glass cleaner
Sio2 gloss detailer
Hydrophope
Nano sealant
Clay lube with 2x 100g clay bars
All purpose cleaner

500ml bottles
Elite shampoo
PTFE Hybrid glaze
Carnauba glaze
Iron fallout remover
sweet shop Tyre gel
Natural dressing
Tar and Glue remover
Waterless wash and wax
Fabric protector
Alloy shine
Bug remover
Accessories and Cloths
Synthetic wool wash mitt
4x 600gsm Korean edgeless microfibre cloths
Easy hold premium Wax puck
Easy hold Tyre applicator
5x Hanging logo air fresheners

Waxes
100ml Ultima ceramic wax 250ml Surreal wax
sponsored by DETAILEDONLINE WWW.detailedonline.co.uk

*bonus prize*

Dr Leather Kit 
1 bottle of Dyeblock
1 x 1 litre bottle of Dr Leather Liquid Cleaner
1 x 150 wipes tub of Dr Leather Cleaner.

sponsored by DRLEATHER www.drleather.com










---------------------------------------

*DAY 12*

*ULTIMATE FINISH KIT *
UF Wash & Rinse Bucket Set With Grit Guards™ & Lids £39.80
Ulti-Mitt™ Double-Sided Merino Wash Mitt £14.95
Ultimate Snow Foam (5 Litres) £14.95
Karcher K-Series Ultimate Snow Foam Lance £52.00
UF Pure Shampoo (1 Litre) £11
UF Safe Wheel Cleaner (1 Litre) £11
UF Iron + Fallout Remover (1 Litre) £13
Aqua Gleam De-ionising Water Filter £64
BigBoi BlowR Mini - Touchless Car Dryer £149.00

sponsored by ULTIMATE FINISH www.theultimatefinish.co.uk









*bonus prize*

PRESTIGE CAR CARE
Detail spray, wash pad and car shampoo

And

Slims Detail Kit 
1x Slim's Detailing Bag
1x Slim's top
1x Slim's Dual Sprayer
1x ValetPro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (1L)
1x Bilt Hamber Shampoo (300ml)
1x Koch Chemie Speed Glass (750ml)
1x Slim's Glass Cloth 
1x Dooka Medium Wash Pad
1x Carpro Dhydrate Towel
1x Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax (473ml)
1x Slim's Wax Applicator
1x Martin Cox Pack of 3 Detailing Brushes
1x Auto Finesse Interior Clean (500ml)
4x Detail Guardz
1x Gtechniq Quick Detailer (500ml)
10x Microfibre Cloths
1x Slim's Mug and Coaster
12x Slim's Air Fresheners

sponsored by PRESTIGECARCARE AND SLIMS Detailing www.prestigecarcareshop.com www.slimsdetailing.co.uk



















--------------------------------

*EXTRA PRIZE 1 *

AKIRA BRAND Detailing Kit 
1x Glacier Snowfoam
1x Citrus Duo
1x Lavish Shampoo
1x Iron 8 Fallout Remover
1x Tar & Glue Remover
1x Lush Quick Detailer
1x Topaz Glass Cleaner
1x Vermilion Large Drying Towel
2x Hanging air fresheners (Cherry and Bubblegum)
1x Edgeless Logo Sticker (Choose gold or silver)
sponsored by AKIRA BRAND www.akirabrand.co.uk










-------------------------------

*EXTRA PRIZE 2 *

1x GYEON Detail Bag big
1x Q²M Tire Express 400 ml
1x Q²M LeatherSet Mild 200 ml
1x Q² CanCoat 200 ml 
1x Q²M Prep 500 ml
1x Q²M Glass 500 ml
1x Q²M Bathe+ 400 ml
1x Q²M WetCoat 500 ml
1x Q²M TireCleaner 1000 ml
2x Q²M PolishWipe 40x40
2x Q²M SoftWipe 40x60
2x Q²M BaldWipe 40x40
1x Q²M SoftDryer 60x80
1x Q²M Smoothie

sponsored by GYEON www.gyeon.com










*EXTRA PRIZE 3 *

Valet Pro 
Paint care kit 
500ml Purple Passion
250ml Mad Wax 
1x MOP4
1x AP5
1x MF11
sponsored by VALET PRO WWW.valetpro.eu









---------------------------------------

*Christmas Day Giveaway*

AMMO 
Scangrip Matchpen light engraved with AMMO and engraved number

sponsored by AMMONYC www.ammonyc.com









The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - and the new year giveaway has been added again !!!!

We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

all that remains is for me and bill to wish you all the best of luck!

John & bill


----------



## Sim

Wow! Amazing work to get everything together once again. Wel done everyone involved, and good luck to all who enter


----------



## dazzlers82

some great prizes good luck to everybody who enters and a big thank you to the sponsors


----------



## JordanRaven

Most certainly done well again this year :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

Amazing prizes, thanks to all the sponsors, and the team for organising


----------



## Alex1984

Amazing prizes as ever, many thanks to the sponsors


----------



## virgiltracey

Huge well done and thanks to the sponsors, that prize list is absolutely incredible. there will be a few very lucky and happy folks on here next month!


----------



## suds

Many thanks to all involved and their generosity :thumb:


----------



## saul

Wow!! What amazing prizes this year. Once again the sponsors have come out top with their generosity. Big heartfelt thank you to all the sponsors and also the DW team for organising this.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Will always be thankful for the hardwork and support given to this competition year on year. Brilliant prizes once again!


----------



## Naddy37

Crikey!!, that’s some prize list. Awesome!!


----------



## cangri

Glad to be part of a such united group!


----------



## Krakkenbus

The prizes are getting better and better every year! Hats off to the guys here at dw for organising it


----------



## shl-kelso

What a fantastic haul of prizes, it’s really amazing just how generous the traders/sponsors/supporters are each year.

It’s also nice to see the link to the Sebastian Action Trust, hopefully forum members will be generous here too.


----------



## scooobydont

That's insane!


----------



## Jack R

Wow, another amazing line up again this year! Well done to all the sponsors and to everyone else that makes this happen.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Incredibly generous of the sponsors to give such great prizes away thanks to all involved 

Yeah it was ME


----------



## dan4291

Fantastic prizes once again, thanks to all involved!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Another great offering by detailing world, so much other stuff moving to social media now, im glad you guys are still sticking with the website, great job by everyone


----------



## Paul04

Wow! Thanks to all the sponsors


----------



## Simz

Over and above as usual.


----------



## weedougall78

That's some prize list!! Huge thanks to admins, mods and sponsors. 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike90

An amazing set of prizes!! Thank you to all the sponsors and everybody that makes it happen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Holy crap, gets better each year. Just checked and added to the charity donations, it’s not just the sponsors who have been generous, wow. Congratulations that’s some donations and still rising.


----------



## Andyman0

Not gunna have enough posts to enter


----------



## Peter77

Gob smacking the amount of prizes donated yet again. Huge thanks to all the sponsors giving us the opportunity to win some amazing prizes. Such a generous thing to do. Hopefully they all get the exposure they deserve for doing this. And also not forgetting the DW team for all the hard work they do, not just with the 12 days of Xmas giveaway, but all they do all year round making DW the brilliant forum it is. Take a bow ladies and gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw

Big thanks to all the sponsors for donating such amazing prizes and the DW staff for all their hard work organizing and running the 12 Days of Christmas for the forum. 

Look forward to reading the winners reviews. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Wilco

Brilliant effort from all involved. Sponsors and the DW admin team. 

I've said it many times on here about supporting our sponsors and not promoting those that give nothing to the site. Reading the prize list just cements my opinions on the matter. The generosity shown is absolutely staggering, I doubt ANY other website has a draw like ours where thousands of pounds worth of kit are given away. 
I'm sure I speak for everyone in expressing our gratitude to all involved. 

Good luck to all, there's some wonderful prizes on that list.


----------



## Chris Dyson

This has to be the best set of prizes so far. Thanks to everyone involved, those who have donated and you guys for organising all this.


----------



## bluechimp

Wow, what generosity! Thanks to everyone for all you hardwork on putting all this together.


----------



## Demetrios72

Great prizes !!

Thank you to all involved !!

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

Yet again, the sponsors have surpassed themselves...what an incredible array of prizes. Many thanks to everyone who’s contributed and good luck to everybody taking part in what must be the biggest and best 12 Days of Christmas yet :argie:

Andy :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks chaps please do think about donating to the charity , all the sponsors, Dw crew do this for free and it would be nice to give something back could be as little as a pound. Chances are high with over 25 prizes to win ....


----------



## Vossman

Again this year, some really great prizes, thanks to staff and sponsors alike for putting it together. 

Good Luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## lis5662

Cool prizes. Thanks for that !


----------



## VAG-hag

Wow! Just read the whole post. That’s amazing :detailer:


----------



## Rowan83

Thank you all once again, absolutely fantastic prizes!! :thumb:


----------



## Mitch8

Wow - Incredible prize list :doublesho


----------



## SLK Polisher

Wow that’s a wonderful collection of prizes.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tricky Red

I've been one number out last year and would love to win anything. 

Best of luck to you all and a HUGE thank you to the sponsors and the organisers.


----------



## kylehastings1

Some very good prizes here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

Lovely prize list. Well done DW for all the hard work and to the sponsors for such generous donations.

A Merry Christmas to everyone.

Harry


----------



## RandomlySet

Don't forget, you can also enter for a prize in our YouTube video here:


----------



## Cookies

That is an incredible list of prizes!!! The generosity of the DW sponsors is just fantastic. 

Thank you to all involved!!!

Merry Christmas, everyone. Good luck. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Fantastic set of top quality detailing products!!!

A massive thank you to all DW sponsors 

You ALL have a great Christmas and a happy new year 

Prof.


----------



## Andyblue

Truly amazes me the prizes from the sponsors supplied for this giveaway and this years list is unbelievable - a huge thank you to all :thumb:


----------



## k4ith

as usual the prize list is excellent, a well done to the sponsors and manufacturers for their generosity. Good luck folks.


----------



## c87reed

An extremely generous list of prizes there; big thanks to all. There will be some delighted and very lucky winners for sure.


----------



## WayneST250

Well done again this year DW, also massive appreciation for all the sponsors who have made this possible.
Merry Christmas and good luck all.


----------



## ganwilliams

wow amazing prizes... thank you DW for organising!


----------



## WHIZZER

Chance to Win on instagram from www.cleankings.co.uk


----------



## WHIZZER

Not Long now ......... entry closes soon


----------



## Mitch8

Incredible prize list

Good Luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## awoogar

Great prizes as always good luck everyone.


----------



## Derekh929

Some huge amounts of gear there, good luck to all:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

What an excellent array of prizes the sponsors of DW have provided once again. Very best of luck to those who have entered. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WHIZZER

And now closed


----------



## Fairtony

whens the drawing taking place?


----------



## WHIZZER

Fairtony said:


> whens the drawing taking place?


Soon there is a bit of background work that has to take place - check every post to make sure the adhere to the terms etc - put names into a random winner generator etc - then strip down post to daily ones an so on

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

I hope I win.... Hold on, did I even enter? :lol:


----------



## Simz

A gentle reminder that Detailing requires patience, I've not been about much in the last 18 months and counted myself out of last years competition but wanted to take this chance to thank everyone involved in DW, it really is a great community and I hope to see you ugly buggers at Waxstock in 2019.


----------



## muzzer

Simz said:


> A gentle reminder that Detailing requires patience.


All you need to know right there.


----------



## WHIZZER

We are still working on the draws they will be posted very soon


----------

